
Show HN: I built this vscode extension to manage tasks in TODO.md - ngvan
https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=coddx.coddx-alpha
======
ngvan
I don't need complicate Kanban SaaS on the market, so I built this vscode
extension to simply manage tasks in TODO.md

\- It can manage tasks in TODO.md - a plain text markdown file. \- The syntax
is compatible with Github Markdown \- TODO.md file is portable and can be
committed with Pull Requests (PRs) to any git repositories.

------
Etheryte
Congrats on shipping, looks great for small projects. I'm not sure if I'm a
fan of items moving around when their status changes though. Diffs won't be as
useful to track tasks — for example, did this task get removed from the scope
or did it move to another state? If the item stayed still, it would be a one-
line change, if the item moves around, you have to see if it's elsewhere now.

~~~
ngvan
Thanks for your inputs! I will think about this more. Typically users want to
move tasks between boards in a Kanban board UI. But I get your idea about
keeping tasks in a task list.

